# baby sweating too much?



## joy11

I co-sleep w/ my 7 wk old and he sweats like crazy every night, making pools of sweat around his head and along his side. He only sleeps in a onesie w/ no covers, but stays right next to me. we have the a/c blowing also--should I worry abpout overheating him?


----------



## spin462002

Sounds like he is too hot, can you lighten his clothing for him? Maybe long pants and a short sleeve top as it sounds like his top is too hot. Many babies that co-sleep get hot from their parents body heat next to them. As long as he is healthy and feeding regularly, it should be enough to lighten his clothing. Try it and see if it helps.

I don't know what a "onesie is but I guess it's an all in one suit? If it is one of those acrylic ones like a sleeping bag I would stop using it. Stick with light cotton and feel his chest to see if he is hot.

Try a few different combinations of clothing and covers and see what works for him.

all the best
Lynn


----------



## joy11

Thanks Lynn,

I've tried everything...the onesie is just a short sleeve thing that only covers his diaper--no legs to it. He used to sleep in only a diaper and we would just cover his legs with a baby blanket, but I didn't like having his bare skin like that cause it wakes him up too much when I touch him or move him. But even then, he will still sweat. I guess I will just have to ask his pedi about it, but I'm sure they tell me to stop co-sleeping or something like that.







Anyway, thanks for replying.


----------



## LEAW

Hello! My friend had a child who woke in pools of sweat as well. Turned out to be a severe reaction to wheat in her diet, and as a toddler he can not eat wheat.

You might try eliminating wheat for a few weeks and see, although it could also be another reaction. There is an allergy board under health here as well.

With the a/c and only a onesie, he should be comfortable or even cold, my dd gets very cold in just a tshirt and dipe if she's not snuggled against me and under a sheet.


----------



## joy11

thanks! that could def be it, since I already had to eliminate dairy from my diet cause he was so gassy/colicky and it really helped, however he still has the ring around his anus meaning he has some food allergy, but I cant figure out what it is. I cut out what little chocolate I ate (chocolate soy milk







) and that helped a little bit, but it's still there. So, if it's wheat, I'm in a world of trouble as I'm already a vegetarian, and now having to adjust to being vegan and w/ NO wheat! I will go crazy, so hope that is not the problem. I refuse to feed formula, though...so...guess I'm stuck w/ Mr. Sensitive tummy over here. LOL.


----------



## nannymom

My baby sweats. She swets a lot and I think it's just normal for some babies to sweat a lot.


----------



## Mackenzie

Mama of a sooper sweater over here!! He has always been like this. It is ok, you can mention it to his ped but you should still follow your instincts


----------



## acrathbun

I'm sure your baby is *fine* but I wanted to let you know that sweating, during sleep, and especially while feeding can be a sign of a heart defect.

Here is a list of some of the symptoms you can see during infancy. (from the www.tchin.org site - Symptoms ) :

Parents should be alert to the following symptoms in infancy:

Tires easily during feeding (i.e. falls asleep before feeding finishes)

Sweating around the head, especially during feeding

Fast breathing when at rest or sleeping

Pale or bluish skin color

Poor weight fain

Sleeps a lot - not playful or curious for any length of time

Puffy face, hands, and/or feet

Often irritable, difficult to console

My daughter has heart defects. So it is an issue that is close to my heart. Again, your baby is probably *fine*, but I just wanted you to know


----------



## starlein26

ds was a big 'sweater'.







: roll...and he's just fine! if your gut tells you he's ok...he most likely is. if you're really worried...it doesn't hurt to ask your ped.


----------



## mom2owen1

i am not sure if you have a waterproof pad on your bed, but that was our problem. ds reacts to the plastic in them and sweats. i find that if i put three layers of terrycloth over the pad (all under our sheet) he doesn't sweat.

just a thought!

kris
owen, 10m


----------



## LEAW

Joy, I hear you on the pain to cut things out! I'm not vegan, but I went on a total elim. diet and then added foods back one at a time until we identified all the problems. We ended up finding that my dd reacts to dairy and soy (the protien in soy is very similar to dairy when the body sees it as foreign), pork, citrus, red berries, all melons, and peanuts. Talk about rough life trying to always not eat that stuff, and forget eating out!

The red ring is indication of something else, but I can't tell you which one









Also, there are lots of other grains you can use instead of wheat, of course, that just complicates life again!

Good luck!


----------



## mamabohl

my baby does this too, we'll have him sleeping in just a diaper and he has a huge pool of sweat under his head only. Older ds has always been really sweaty too though so I think it's just normal for my ds...


----------



## mollyeilis

Do you or your hubby sweat a lot? I think it can be genetic. My son sweats, I sweat, my mom and her sister and my brother sweat a lot...I think I remember that my grandmother sweat a lot, too. We also all (the adults, at least, so far) discolor shirts from our sweat...betcha didn't wanna know that, did ya?


----------



## mom2orionplus1

My son sweats a ton. I asked my ped about it and she said it was hormonal. Go figure.


----------



## joy11

thanks so much for all the replies! I will post if I find the answer...he hasn't been sweating under his head the past day or so, just under his clothes now, so i'm not sure...still has green stools also w/ mucous & rash


----------



## Kira's mom

My dd sweats alot.Mostly her head and always has.Some babies are just like that.Turns out dh's dm is exactly the same way! I, too was concerned when she was alittle baby.She's just fine,and she rarely gets cold!


----------



## joy11

I asked my pediatrician finally and she said it's normal and that baby's just have a lot going on at this age and takes a lot of energy so nothing to worry about...


----------



## merrijayne

my first sweat alot also. at a young age the ped said her body was just working at so much


----------



## merpk

Want to second the PP who pointed out the heart issues. Our DS#1 was like that as a baby, pools of sweat around his head every time he slept, and the doctor said that as long as he seemed to be thriving, not to worry ... but to be aware of the possibility.

So we were aware. And he's b'H fine, but didn't stop the heavy headsweating thing till he was about 5 or so. And none of the other children has that situation ...


----------



## joy11

ok...finally took the waterproof mattress pad off the bed and...poof! no more sweating! so, that's what it was. we switched to disposable diapers at night, so all is well.


----------



## nannymom

i'm glad you found a solution. If you end up not like using sposies at night we have had a lot of success with dispaonot nights by knickernappies


----------

